# High Brass Upland Loads



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Anyone ever pattern copper or nickel plated lead high-brass upland loads out of a turkey choke? I'm going to give it a whirl out of my wife's 20 gauge since turkey specific options are limited. 

Starting with Golden Pheasant 2 3/4" 7.5's and Prairie Storm 3" 6's.


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

It will work just fine at the right range. Why do you say turkey loads are limited? There should be many options out there as more people are hunting with 20's especially women and children. Or hand her the 12! She wont remember the shot anyhow when that long beard is flopping about. Good luck and report back with what works best please.

Ganzer


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Actually 20 gauge options and way limited when compared to 12. She stoned her gobbler at 27 yards with a 2 3/4" high brass 6 plain lead Winchester last year. Just experimenting. Would love to find a 40 yard round that is only 15 bucks for a box of 25...


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Jason the whole problem with lead in the 20 gauge is no load will make 40 yards, lead really falls on its face at the 30-35 yard mark. In a couple years if 20 gauge LB comes down the pipe it will most likely change this.. I have played with about every lead load stamped turkey for the 20 and about every choke I own and nothing would meet my minimum standards at 40 and most were not even close. 

One load I would love to try in the 20 gauge if I find it, is the 20 gauge 3 inch Fiocchi Golden Pheasant 7.5. It sports 426 pellets giving maximum opportunity to produce 100 pellets in a 10 inch circle.. It would also make a great 30-35 yard load for kids as you have enough pellets to open it up.. 

As for the prairie storm, I would not place alot of faith in them.. The flite stopper pellets in that load are irregular and designed to promote trauma. The irregular shape of these pellets will hinder patterns. That is why it is part of the composition of the new 3rd Degree load, the flitestopper pellets are utilized to spread quickly giving foregiveness close in. I have shot the 3 inch #6 flitecontrol lead load and could not get 40 yards out of it and thus I doubt the Storms will do it. 

If I were looking to build a bonafide 40 yard gun with minimal recoil and ammo investment, I would move her to the 12. I would shoot the Rooster XR 2 3/4 1 1/4 load of 6s.. They utilize the same resin technology as Longbeard XR but in smaller payloads and I have seen where they will hold to 40.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Jason the whole problem with lead in the 20 gauge is no load will make 40 yards, lead really falls on its face at the 30-35 yard mark. In a couple years if 20 gauge LB comes down the pipe it will most likely change this.. I have played with about every lead load stamped turkey for the 20 and about every choke I own and nothing would meet my minimum standards at 40 and most were not even close.
> 
> One load I would love to try in the 20 gauge if I find it, is the 20 gauge 3 inch Fiocchi Golden Pheasant 7.5. It sports 426 pellets giving maximum opportunity to produce 100 pellets in a 10 inch circle.. It would also make a great 30-35 yard load for kids as you have enough pellets to open it up..
> 
> ...


I'm excited to see what the 2 3/4" Golden Pheasants will do. I did notice the mix of Saturn shaped pellets in the Storm. 

Guess we'll see when I blast paper!


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Firefighter said:


> I'm excited to see what the 2 3/4" Golden Pheasants will do. I did notice the mix of Saturn shaped pellets in the Storm.
> 
> Guess we'll see when I blast paper!


Yeah be sure and give an idea of how they work.. Those 2 3/4 should get you 35, the 3 inch just may get you 40, dunno..


----------



## wolf76 (Apr 1, 2015)

If you really want to make the 20 super effective, you need to load tungsten super shot (TSS). It actually makes the 20 a bit of an overkill. The downside is you need to be a reloader to take advantage tungsten. over on Oldgobbler.com they have lots of information regarding 20ga loads. If I've broken any rules by recommending another site, please disregard this post.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

wolf76 said:


> If you really want to make the 20 super effective, you need to load tungsten super shot (TSS). It actually makes the 20 a bit of an overkill. The downside is you need to be a reloader to take advantage tungsten. over on Oldgobbler.com they have lots of information regarding 20ga loads. If I've broken any rules by recommending another site, please disregard this post.


no special reloading knowledge needed. Just need a scale, dowel rod, roll crimper for the drill press and a little bit of common sense


----------



## wolf76 (Apr 1, 2015)

TSS Caddis said:


> no special reloading knowledge needed. Just need a scale, dowel rod, roll crimper for the drill press and a little bit of common sense


A little more than that is needed. Tungsten will score your barrel if you don't use the right wad and inner wrap. It also builds pressure different like the difference between steel shot and lead. I agree on the basic tools, but the recipe is very important.
Other than the shot itself being very expensive, this stuff is a win/win every way you look at it. My 10" at a lasered 40 yd averages about 350-370 hits. Keep in mind this is a 12 ga and 2 oz of tungsten. Going to drop the load down to 1.5oz this year.


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

wolf76 said:


> A little more than that is needed. Tungsten will score your barrel if you don't use the right wad and inner wrap. It also builds pressure different like the difference between steel shot and lead. I agree on the basic tools, but the recipe is very important.
> Other than the shot itself being very expensive, this stuff is a win/win every way you look at it. *My 10" at a lasered 40 yd averages about 350-370 hits.* Keep in mind this is a 12 ga and 2 oz of tungsten. Going to drop the load down to 1.5oz this year.


Wow! I am Impressed! What kind of 12, choke etc?

Old


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Fabner1 said:


> Wow! I am Impressed! What kind of 12, choke etc?
> 
> Old


Its the shot more than the choke and gun if he is shooting 9s that load contains 717 pellets..


----------



## wolf76 (Apr 1, 2015)

Dedgoose is correct. I shoot 8s and 9s. The #9 tunsten weighs more than a #4 lead and is smaller in diameter (obviously ). So it penetrates better. The only thing that isn't better is cost.


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

I have a buddy who uses a Mossberg three inch 20 and Remington Nitro express 3 inch 6's and kills a Turkey every year.

I have an O/U 20 3 inch I may try when I get really old.:evil:
Until then it is a twelve!

Old


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

wolf76 said:


> A little more than that is needed. Tungsten will score your barrel if you don't use the right wad and inner wrap. It also builds pressure different like the difference between steel shot and lead. I agree on the basic tools, but the recipe is very important.
> Other than the shot itself being very expensive, this stuff is a win/win every way you look at it. My 10" at a lasered 40 yd averages about 350-370 hits. Keep in mind this is a 12 ga and 2 oz of tungsten. Going to drop the load down to 1.5oz this year.


Hal provides the recipes. That is where the common sense comes in to follow them. No one should shy away due to lack of reloading knowledge.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

In the 20, I picked up 100 extra by changing chokes to a 562 Indian creek.


----------



## Grizzyaries (Jan 10, 2005)

Jason try win expert steel 3" #4 through a regular full choke $12.99 a box and i have taken 3 turkeys at 35- 40 yrds.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Grizzyaries (Jan 10, 2005)

I run that through my winchester ranger 120 20ga full choke tube with no issues, acts as extra full for up to #2 steel.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

